# Newbie - Date to start



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi everyone. We just had our follow up appointment at the Homerton today and to our surprise it looks like we are set to start with DIUI at the end of August (we thought it was going to be December).  We are very excited and slight scared about the whole process. I have PCOS with a AMH level off 111pmmol/L so slightly concern about over responding to the drugs. The Homerton has been great so far. 

So now we have to decide on sperm. Currently looking into donor sperm through the European sperm bank or xytex. They definitely know how to make money out if sperm.

Can't wait to finally starting trying


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Dojiejo*, hi just wanted to say say luck and fingers crossed for you both. X


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Hope all your treatment goes well Dojiejo and that you get lucky first time.

The whole fertility process is expensive especially if not eligible for funding.  My wife and I are now saving for our first IVF hopefully October this year.


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you both for the  good lucks. Really hope you birth get lucky next time.


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

I just re read through my last post... sorry for the typo I did actually mean both rather then birth. 

Mrsww I hope the saving is going well. The whole process is expensive. We were lucky enough to get funding which has taken a big strain off of things but unexpected cost still pop up so I could only imagine what it is like without funding.

Jam&Cream I have everything crossed for your FET in August. 

We have decided to go through Xytex for our sperm and have decided on a donor so just waiting to pay for that and get it shipped over. So excited.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Dojiejo*, thank you. 
That's great that you've got funding for the iui, it can all mount up. Ours certainly did, it was an outrageous amount in the end. Xx


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I hope we all get our baby in the end.

It's very expensive for sure, we can afford one IVF probably very four months so hope we are lucky with one.  Made all the more tricky as I'm self employed and don't think I'll be able to work while doing treatment.  Wish funding was more shared out.


----------

